# Thai: รู้ตัว รึเปล่า ว่า ทำ อะไร ลง ไป !!



## Flaminius

What does รู้ตัว รึเปล่า ว่า ทำ อะไร ลง ไป mean in Thai?  I checked gross at a Thai 2 English site but could not figure out what they mean in toto.

Thanks,
Flam


----------



## Sulizhen

I have no idea of Thai, but this is what I found: "be aware of; be conscious of", in this site lexitron.nectec.or.th/#...

Hope it helps


----------



## Pivra

There is no pronoun in here.... but i can translate it for you
lol....i guess its an MSN Thai lol .. cuz
in this sentence all the words should be connected as one long.... word...(i guess i could call it that) with no spacing 
spelling of the sentence particle for question sentences.... 
It means 

(do you) (does he/she) know (yourself) (himself/ herself) what you have done?

รู้(roo)= to know
รู้ตัว (rootua - to know oneself or to be aware of)


----------



## Flaminius

Something like, "Do you realise what you have done to yourself?"

Then how can I say, "I (don't) regret what I have (not) done"?


----------



## Pivra

no... lol.... realise yourself is one verb... like reflexive concept in Spanish
its like "do you realized what you have done?" to realize is reflexive(can i borrow this term spanish ppl lol) because the action (what you have done) was done by you.

i need to know your gender do translate that lol ... or i can write it neutrally out for you

เราไม่รู้สึกเสียใจกับสิ่งที่เราทำลงไปหรอกนะ = I dont feel sorry for what I have done
เราไม่รู้สึกเสียดายกับสิ่งที่เราทำลงไปหรอกนะ= I dont feel regret for what I have done
เรารู้สึกเสียใจกับสิ่งที่เราได้ทำลงไปนะ = I feel sorry for what I have done
เรารู้สึกเสียดายกับสิ่งที่เราทำลงไปนะ = I feel regret for what I have done

Phonetically=
เราไม่รู้สึกเสียใจกับสิ่งที่เราทำลงไปหรอกนะ = rao mai rooseug siejai kab singtee rao tam long pai hrok na
เราไม่รู้สึกเสียดายกับสิ่งที่เราทำลงไปหรอกนะ = rao mai rooseug siedai kab singtee rao tam long pai hrok na 
เรารู้สึกเสียใจกับสิ่งที่เราได้ทำลงไปหรอกนะ= rao rooseug siejai kab singtee rao dai tam long pai hrok na 
เรารู้สึกเสียดายกับสิ่งที่เราทำลงไปหรอกนะ = rao mai rooseug siedai kab singtee rao dai tam long pai hrok na

and if you want to indicate your gender here is what you need to do

replace เรา with 
ผม for masculine, equal age, younger, or polite and add -ครับ at the back of the sentence ( replacing -นะ)
ฉัน for feminine, casual, moderately polite and then add -ค่ะ
.... never mind.... lol... or เรา is fine.. its very moderate for everything... including gender and politeness( replacing -นะ)


btw. I cant read what your mother language is... lol.. what does it say??


----------



## Flaminius

Pivra, thank you.  Phom khon Yapan.


----------

